# Cherry Bombs



## beer-b-q (Oct 1, 2009)

Take a Jar of Maraschino Cherry s Drain the Juice and Refill with 190 Proof Grain Alcohol and let stand for a couple days before trying....

Warning Use Sparingly...LOL  They Have A KICK...


----------



## the iceman (Oct 1, 2009)

Works with Bacardi 151 as well.


----------



## jamesb (Oct 2, 2009)

Yep, that is what we normally use. Let them set at least a month before consuming... good stuff!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 2, 2009)

These things are for real that you eat them. It sounds like they would hit you like a brick. A couple of them and you will be doing the happy dance for sure.


----------



## iadubber (Oct 2, 2009)

Love these! But a warning, sometimes will make your tongue go numb lol


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh Yeah, They're for real and if you eat several they kick like a mule when you use the 190 Proof Grain Alcohol...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





i've also thought about trying it with green olives...


----------



## meatball (Oct 3, 2009)

I have had green olives that have been marinaded in vodka...very good, and yes, also a kick in the butt.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm trying these this weekend.  I drained the juice out of the container and replaced with grain last Saturday night so they will be sitting in grain for about a week before we try them.  Will let you know how they come out.


----------



## tndawg (Oct 8, 2009)

To take the "numbing" sensation out. I only drain out about 1/3 of the cherry juice. Then I replace with Yukon Jack. They will kick your arse!!!!


----------



## blue (Oct 8, 2009)

Every way you boys describe it, it still sounds great.  I'm doing it.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I like your style.


----------



## alx (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a 12 pound fresh garden watermelon that will be getting a 1/5 of vodka injected into it tomorrow for a party.

Then i make watermelon balls.


----------

